# New deer blind



## Stickbower

Have big pile of cull lumber and I needed a new blind 

It's a octagon 7'3" across and each section is 3' wide 

Skids







Floor taking shape







Finished framing floor







Wall with studs 







Will post more later

Thanks for looking


----------



## icemanls2

Looking nice! couple slider windows and your rockin and toasty! :thumbs_up


----------



## Stickbower

Thanks I'm looking to put a 16"x 32" lexan panel in each wall so I can shoot out each side


----------



## Stickbower

A lil more progress 
Roof started








All the window framed








Door rough opening


----------



## Supermag1

Wow, that's going to be a nice one.


----------



## xecutioner

Looking nice but heavy how you getting it in the woods? Nice job!!


----------



## Stickbower

I can drive right to the spot I'm gunna set it up and it prolly won't get moved again lol
If it to bad ill borrow my friends shed donkey


----------



## Stickbower

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## TC-CountryBoy

Real nice! No blind spots or having to shoot at some awkward angle.


----------



## Stickbower

robertdexter said:


> Wonderful work. While making this have you use any wooden adhesive?


Thanks and no I haven't just screws and nails


----------



## wdtorque

Ahhhh, I'd like you to build my next house?


----------



## Stickbower

wdtorque said:


> Ahhhh, I'd like you to build my next house?


I build in Oklahoma move here and I'll hook you up lol


----------



## wdtorque

Excellent! Got a friend in Claremore that makes gutters, now I just need a plumber and electrician?
Naaa, y'all got too many tornadoes, I'll stick with hurricanes. Might get you to come down for a working sabbatical?


----------



## Stickbower

No work today it's raining cats and dogs here


----------



## justinhonkytonk

Nice job. cna't wait to see the finished blind.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

looks GREAT!


----------



## Gumbo860

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see it all finished. Im imagining the next set of photos to have it with full insulation and tyvek, lol.


----------



## Stickbower

Finished framing roof








Not proud of all gaps but hey y'all get the good the bad and the UGLY








Tyvek 

Maybe get to deck and sheet it tomorrow 
Thanks for looking and all the comments


----------



## Stickbower

Gumbo860 said:


> Looks awesome! Can't wait to see it all finished. Im imagining the next set of photos to have it with full insulation and tyvek, lol.


Lol good call gumbo


----------



## slowen

That is cool!


----------



## Gumbo860

Stickbower said:


> Lol good call gumbo


I was totally kidding. LOL. Very nice.


----------



## wdtorque

Gaps ? Nice to know you are human. Looking good!


----------



## C Svach

Time for an update on finished product


----------



## Stickbower

Out of town this weekend 
More to come soon
Thanks for looking 
Nick


----------



## Maxemus

Looks awesome buddy.


----------



## bounce

Looks great! 
May try to build that for my wife. Really like that no blind spots and plenty of shooting room


----------



## Stickbower

bounce said:


> Looks great!
> May try to build that for my wife. Really like that no blind spots and plenty of shooting room


It's really roomy but I build it because I have twins that like to go hunting with me 
If its just one hunter you could do a 5' wide and that gives you a 2' side less sheeting means less money lol
Build and post up


----------



## Stickbower

FINALLY got to work on my blind again









Sheeting progress









Door hole









Window holes









Sides done maybe get it finished this week

Thanks for looking
Nick


----------



## Stickbower

Lol I got a 1400 sf house framed last week but I can't finish a lil deer blind
But got a lol more done








Get this dude painted and get it in the woods this week I hope 
Thanks for looking


----------



## Peter1337

Looks amazing! How heavy is it?


----------



## Stickbower

Not as bad as you may think I can tip it over by myself


----------



## oldschoolcj5

great looking blind!


----------



## purplewg

Sweet! Nice job. I started reading this because I am looking at putting something similar up in a big tree. I saw some of the manufactured units that have corner windows going down to the floor. Not for shooting but for viewing. I may try to incorporate some of your ideas also.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

is it finished yet?


----------



## Stickbower

oldschoolcj5 said:


> is it finished yet?


Not yet it was gunna be done today but it's freezing rain/ice here today

This is my first blind and I'm not sure how to do the windows. Should I hinge or slide or just have em removable? Help me PLEASE!!!!! Pics if ya got em


----------



## Stickbower

Made my seat swivel for the blind today pleased with the way it turned out
What do y'all think?


----------



## beaverman

Honestly, I don't think I would want a stationary seat in a big blind like that. I would opt for an office style chair on castors that could move as needed as well as rotate 360 deg


----------



## Stickbower

beaverman said:


> Honestly, I don't think I would want a stationary seat in a big blind like that. I would opt for an office style chair on castors that could move as needed as well as rotate 360 deg


It does rotate that's boat seat swivel on the top there


----------



## jersey hunter

looks awesome...why did you house wrap the inside ?? using you house wrap the plywood...


----------



## Stickbower

jersey hunter said:


> looks awesome...why did you house wrap the inside ?? using you house wrap the plywood...


I did put my wrap on the inside because I'm gunna paint the osb board


----------



## Z-Rider

Looks great! I would either install gutters or extend the roof so you have 6-8" overhangs all around. Helps with rain from running down the walls and collecting around the windows. Nothing sucks more than getting into the blind in the morning, woods nice and quiet and windows are froze shut. Trust me that will not end quietly.


----------



## Stickbower

Z-Rider said:


> Looks great! I would either install gutters or extend the roof so you have 6-8" overhangs all around. Helps with rain from running down the walls and collecting around the windows. Nothing sucks more than getting into the blind in the morning, woods nice and quiet and windows are froze shut. Trust me that will not end quietly.


Lol I wondered about that 
Thanks for the tip


----------



## jersey hunter

gotcha.....looks great man...cant wait to see painted


----------



## Z-Rider

Stickbower said:


> Lol I wondered about that
> Thanks for the tip


No problem, looks great so far.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

looks good


----------



## beaverman

Stickbower said:


> It does rotate that's boat seat swivel on the top there


Yes I noticed the swivel, I was referring to having it bolted down in one spot vs a rolling office chair you can move all around the blind as needed.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

check out the windows in this blind ... might give you some ideas
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1642875


----------



## Gumbo860

beaverman said:


> Yes I noticed the swivel, I was referring to having it bolted down in one spot vs a rolling office chair you can move all around the blind as needed.


The blind doesn't seem to be that big that you'd need to roll around. The swivel in the middle should give a good enough view and good distance away from the windows to come to full draw comfortably. Wouldn't really need to move around the blind I don't think.


----------



## Stickbower

Gumbo860 said:


> The blind doesn't seem to be that big that you'd need to roll around. The swivel in the middle should give a good enough view and good distance away from the windows to come to full draw comfortably. Wouldn't really need to move around the blind I don't think.


What I was thinking too 
I'm 40"from any window that's not too bad

Got a lil trim bent and put on today









And thanks for the link old-school I think I'm going with a hinge on the side of the windows and a magnet to keep it from swinging back
Thanks for looking


----------



## walks with a gi

Here's mine. Has 5 sides and 5 windows. I call it "Rustic" camo paint and it's shingled and painted all black inside with a 30 inch wide door.


----------



## Stickbower

Cool beans I like


----------



## rtm20012003

have any pics of it done


----------



## Stickbower

rtm20012003 said:


> have any pics of it done


No it's not done yet I hope to finish it this weekend I have three days off work 

I have built this thing totally out of scrap all my hinges and handles came from the clearance bin at local lumber yard seat came from academy I have a grand total of $75 bucks in it now 
Thanks for looking 
Nick


----------



## rtm20012003

Stickbower said:


> No it's not done yet I hope to finish it this weekend I have three days off work
> 
> I have built this thing totally out of scrap all my hinges and handles came from the clearance bin at local lumber yard seat came from academy I have a grand total of $75 bucks in it now
> Thanks for looking
> Nick


nice cant wait to see the finished product im looking to build a couple next year and looking for ideas


----------



## jrdrees

Wish I had the time to build one too!! Looks good!


----------



## Badgerbrown

Mind if I ask what this has cost you so far?


----------



## Stickbower

Badgerbrown said:


> Mind if I ask what this has cost you so far?


I had all the lumber already but every thing else right around $200 bucks give or take a few


----------



## Slice

Stickbower said:


> I had all the lumber already but every thing else right around $200 bucks give or take a few


Can't wait to see the hardwood floors and hot tub. Its gonna look sweet when it is done


----------



## safe cracker

don't forget the fireplace next to the 52" wide screen tv :greenwithenvy:


----------



## Pittstate23

such a cool build. i can't wait to be a landowner and put something like this on there.


----------



## Quake50

Are you talking about the Octagon Blind, do you know were I could find the plans to build that blind. If you or anyone else does, could you please send me the link, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Justinmcgrath

Any plans for a Hexagon blind?


----------



## PONO

Very Nice!


----------



## Stringwalker60

looks good but i bet it is heavy


----------



## 70oldsracer

Nice blind!! I built this blind last year strictly for rifle season. I kinda got a late start and didn't get to do everything I wanted to. Well, the thing is a great home for mice!! I tried what I could to keep them out since it was already bow season and I didn't want to make too much noise. I sprayed all around the floors and walls of the blind with mouse repellent. I put packs of Fresh Cab mouse repellent inside the blind, but they ripped open the packages and used it in their nest (last pic). I need to stop them from climbing up the 4x4 posts and getting to the actual blind. Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Dcampbell85

Looks good


----------



## Dcampbell85

I like it


----------



## spd556

Nice, I like it. How portable is it?


----------



## TxSheepdog

nice


----------



## Huntnjunky54

Sweet


----------



## John_hessell

I’m now jealous of both blinds.


----------



## Masterlure

Nice blind!!


----------



## THeitmann13

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## khrixis

Nice!


----------



## ebs

Nice!!


----------



## spenglet

Nice and comfortable looking for hunters and mice.


----------



## apsudderth

That looks incredible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devious303

Nice!


----------



## scarte81

Nice heater!


----------



## scarte81

Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Wihunt608

Wow great set up. Swivel seats are a great add.


----------



## DentTek

Looking good


----------



## RLWilkins

Well done...


----------



## thodosi

Very nice!!


----------



## VLuong24

Nice!!


----------



## predator94

Very well done


----------



## Tincher10

Good job!


----------



## AR.Smitty

that looks awesome! nice job!


----------



## Guesty33

Nice... How'd you go getting it into your spot? Looks heavy.


----------



## gglover

Turned out great. Should last a long time


----------



## Parts Guy

you need to add an old heated car seat, add a battery and solar panel to keep the seat powered.


----------



## alexcleonard

Nice blind might steel this idea


----------



## geebop29

Good looking stand, good luck


----------



## preachereric1

Looks good! What kind of windows are you using?


----------



## KPG

Stickbower said:


> View attachment 1794313
> 
> Finished framing roof
> 
> View attachment 1794316
> 
> Not proud of all gaps but hey y'all get the good the bad and the UGLY
> 
> View attachment 1794317
> 
> Tyvek
> 
> The Tyvek photo is the last one I can see. Stickbower, can you forward photos after that point? kelly_gillespie at yahoo.com. Thanks in advance
> Maybe get to deck and sheet it tomorrow
> Thanks for looking and all the comments


----------



## Hoyt77

Again not to highjack your project just wanted to show how my octagon blind turned out.


----------



## Tumble

Great work

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LukesDad08

Stickbower said:


> Have big pile of cull lumber and I needed a new blind
> 
> It's a octagon 7'3" across and each section is 3' wide
> 
> Skids
> View attachment 1790981
> 
> Floor taking shape
> View attachment 1790982
> 
> Finished framing floor
> View attachment 1790983
> 
> Wall with studs
> View attachment 1790984
> 
> Will post more later
> Thanks for looking


I have been procrastinating, but I need to do this!


----------



## BDev83

Nice! Looking forward to the final pics.


----------



## Wildbillcody2011

Looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

